# can snowballs respawn?



## helbels (Dec 11, 2020)

so this morning i accidentally destroyed one of my snowballs by rolling it into a bush. the animal crossing world website recommended going inside a building to get two more to respawn, but despite doing that multiple times i never saw any more snowballs. my island is fairly decorated and terraformed, but since there was enough space for snowballs to spawn this morning, i figured there was enough space for them to spawn again. anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 11, 2020)

The snow ball might not spawn in the same place as last time. Usually they spawn pretty close to the other one


----------



## helbels (Dec 11, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> The snow ball might not spawn in the same place as last time. Usually they spawn pretty close to the other one


i know! i assumed the spawn point would change after i destroyed my first two snowballs, but even after running around my entire island a few times i didn’t see any new ones

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020

alright problem solved! looks like i just had to restart my game


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 11, 2020)

My first snowball broke when it collided with a streetlamp. I went inside a building and back out and I got a new one.


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Dec 11, 2020)

I rolled one into a tree and another off a cliff.  Glad to know I’m not the only one bungling this snowball rolling.


----------



## Sara? (Dec 11, 2020)

One of mine broke today cause i pushed it to close to one of my fences sadly but later on the day i found to new balls and nearly made a perfect snowy. Having tons of funs this winter


----------



## Fye (Dec 11, 2020)

I rolled mine into a bush as well since the area I cleared out for making snowmen is a little square and there's no way to pull the snowballs away from a bush/wall/whatever. But they're a lot easier to move around when they're bigger and you can push them instead of kicking them!


----------



## tajikey (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes says the two snowballs I accidentally ran into a wall :/


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 11, 2020)

Can confirm this is the case. Mine broke because it spawned too near of a tight spot and a rock. I didn't know if they respawned, and I figured I'd just wait for tommorow or time travel if I really needed to make a snowman that baldy, but after I went inside of one of my neighbors home and came out I saw another snowball being rolled by a dung beetle, so yeah..they can respawn, thankfully.


----------



## Sara? (Dec 11, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> Can confirm this is the case. Mine broke because it spawned too near of a tight spot and a rock. I didn't know if they respawned, and I figured I'd just wait for tommorow or time travel if I really needed to make a snowman that baldy, but after I went inside of one of my neighbors home and came out I saw another snowball being rolled by a dung beetle, so yeah..they can respawn, thankfully.




Wuuhuuu how nice!! Same happened to mee but i haven't seen any o those little guys rolling my snow balls, o well, its the first snowy day ill have time to find one of those little guys


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Dec 11, 2020)

Well, I accidentally scared off a dung beetle when I sprinted instead of sneaking.  Guess my sneaking with a net is out of practice.  But then I made a snowman to see how it works.  Guess the dung beetle will have to wait.  Still looking for the dang stringfish anyway.


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 11, 2020)

They spawn near each other? that's good because in past games they could spawn literally miles away from each other


----------



## Snowifer (Dec 11, 2020)

If I break one, I always enter and leave a building to get it to respawn. I don' t know about if you just leave the area.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 11, 2020)

It sucks only one character a day can make one. :-/


----------



## Puremoons (Jun 12, 2021)

Thank you! I got the same problem like you after I crashed one snowball, then no more snowballs were respawning no matter how many times I entered and exited a building. I did your recommendation and restarted the game and that solved my problem. Thank you


----------

